# ARE YOU READY



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

trapping season is getting closer ARE YOU READY can you sell the lure
are your traps adjusted or am I the only who waits for trapping season like a child waits for xmas Dewey


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I wish i was getting ready for the trapping season just don't have the time right now. But i am waiting for fur season like a kid for christmas i'm going to start chasing the predators next weekend


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

280IM, dont worry, your not the only one that waits like a little kid. My traps were ajusted and dyed and waxed this summer. I have been going over my maps over and over again to make sure I have my trapline set up the way I want it. Just like you, I love to trap. It's not what I do, it's who I am.

Good luck to ya!!!


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

have all the scents and lures i need. all but 2 dozen traps i stil have to pick up. got 18 of my **** boxes built and am waiting for the 220's to load them with. stretchers and fleshing beams are sanded and on their blocks instead of on the walls where they spent the summer...

yes, i am anxious and looking forward to season, just not very impressed with the prices i have been hearing. oh well, if we did it for the money, we would be watching football and randy anderson anyway... right?

:sniper:


----------

